# Cdog Angler Of The Month



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Congrats Cdog on being july angler of the month! As an old salt like you are keep up the good work with all the info you give these guys.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

FISH-ON Cdog!


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Great job Cdog, 

but FL F. How does one become fisherman of the month?

Todd


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*wwwaaaat*

go ahead CDOG you dman


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

Way to go Cdog. Where can we read about it however?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*How to become Angler of the month*

I think Sand flea can answer this better but I don't think it completely matters on how many fish you catch or how big they are. I believe it really matters on how well you present yourself to others on this board. On how you show you care to answer peoples questions, and give them any information you can. I believe angler of the month is a prestige title because it shows everyone that you are a top of the class fisherman no matter what your age or color and are always willing to help another. I have never met cdog but through this board I call him a friend. He has helped many a times and others too. That's what it takes to be the angler of the month.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*here is the link*

Here you go


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

FL FISHERMAN is pretty much right. I just look at the nominations that people send in and pick someone who seems to enjoy fishing, is friendly to people on the board and who always has something to contribute.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I'll tell you what, that C-Dog always puts up good information and from a lot of different places. Good work, bro.

SDV


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks FL. F,

Sounds like a great accolade for our members. Just something to keep in mind while submitting replies and threads, huh. 

Todd


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Awwww Shucks guys*

an gals your making me blush.  

Seriously I've learned alot from this board an have met some relly cool people on here. Hope to meet/fish with more of you in th future. Thanks again for th well wishes.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Way to go man.  

You earned it.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Nice, 'Clayton'...*bwahah*. (Just kidding 'bout that.)

I love watching NBA basketball, and one of the reasons the MVPs are picked as the MVP, is because they say 'they make all the other people around them better players'.

I've only met you once, myself, but I got a really good feeling about why you were out there, and how you felt about being as helpful as you could be, hence making my experience a 'better one'.

Its nice to know there are still noble individuals who help others be 'better' fishermen, sportsmen, etc., and show that hard work is its own reward.

Cyah, Cdog.

Doad.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Well deserved cdog! Thanks for all the info you provide. Very few questions on this board that you don't help with.


----------



## Thank God I Fish (Apr 4, 2003)

*C Dog*

Go Dog ! Congrats!

TGIF


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

from the profile....



> Though this 33-year-old has only been fishing since 1997, he's quickly become obsessed with it.


ain't that the truth!!! I wish I had his energy, and less honey do's. Maybe there's a correlation there...


My friend, we need to fish!


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

Congrats CDog .... I read alot of your posts ... not only are you a serious angler ... you're helpful to all us "newbies". I am new to salt water fishing and I have a 13 year old son who is "ate up with it" since last fall. He checks this board all the time for tips and such. Taking the time to share knowledge speaks volumns about your character. 

U da MAN !!!!


----------



## FLATLINE JAMES (Dec 30, 2002)

*Good job Cdog*

Ive fished with Cdog before and one thing i can say about him is that he never gives up. If the fish are not biting he tries to make things happen. Another positive point about Cdog is that he ask the right questions and he listens and he is a quick learner. YOU deserve it Cdog. Keep up the good work. James


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*Congrats Cdog*

Well deserved for you Cdog. Had a few good conversations on the parkway in early spring. Keep passing on the good knowledge. BTW I'm still using the circle hooks that you suggested and love them.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Thanks everyone*

This means alot to me,this is th best group of people I've met face to face an thru th net. Lets fish!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Congrats CDOG, just like CookieMan, you got me using circle hooks as well. Look forward to seeing you next spring again and we'll clean up the Parkway, uh with a little help from CookieMan..


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

congrats cdog,never met you yet but you seem like one hell of a guy.


----------

